# Smaller Area Platform Pedal Options for Women?



## umicheng (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi All - Ive been riding clipless for some time, and since moving to CA (from NJ) I've decided to build up an enduro bike! I'll be riding a Pivot Mach 6...and want to use platform pedals as most of the riding is DH. Of course all any one talks about are the pedals with large platform areas for men's feet, and my US Women's 8 foot takes up only 70% of the platform area on my friends Twenty6 Predator pedal haha (he is size 13). Haha....sooo in an effort to save weight and unnecessary size...can any one make recommendations of pedals they know are smaller and might fit under women's feet better?

I am looking at the Spank Oozy Flat (basically a light Spike), race face atlas, etc, and other thin options. Thanks!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the Straitline Amps, they are thin and not too bulky. Rebuild kit is sold for $20-$25, so you don't have to go buy new pedals when the bushings go to heck. The LBS has the Deity Skyscrapers, they look pretty nice.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I agree with that, you need to like your pedals. The claimed weights are 6 oz heavier a pair of the DeFactos than the Amps.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you may want the larger contact patch, as your feet may ache if there is too much "hangover". i've found any pedal with a concave shape (longer pins on outside, less or non in the middle) gives best grip and there are so many good light thin pedals out there! keep in mind though, i got some reallly light thin pedals, and bashed and bent them. so i guess it depends how many rocks or obstacles you'll encounter. I"m in new england, so there are tall obstacles and rocks everywhere.


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

I love the Canfield Crampon pedal. Super thin, my Five Tens stick to them like crazy but I can still adjust and wiggle. I ride an Ibis Ripley and was having trouble with pedal strikes because of the low bottom bracket. The Crampons totally fixed the issue. They're super thin!


----------



## umicheng (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks all! I'm really liking what I'm reading about the Canfield Crampon. It's the first time I heard about them in this thread. Plus they come in pink, which I'm trying to throw on bits of it to flash the bike up a bit. Is the only place to buy them direct?


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

I just ordered a set of wellgo pedals off ebay. I've had the Mg-1 magnesium ones for a long time and have been happy with them. Although the MG1 weren't too small, I wanted to try a slightly bigger size and thinner profile. This is what I ordered. Can't go wrong for $40


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

umicheng said:


> Thanks all! I'm really liking what I'm reading about the Canfield Crampon. It's the first time I heard about them in this thread. Plus they come in pink, which I'm trying to throw on bits of it to flash the bike up a bit. Is the only place to buy them direct?


I bought the Crampons directly from the Canfield site. I agree, the pink looks rad.


----------



## umicheng (Mar 24, 2011)

skarin said:


> I bought the Crampons directly from the Canfield site. I agree, the pink looks rad.


yep, purchased them direct this morning and they already shipped it out. great guys, super excited to ride with them


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

These FTW:
Forté Transfer Platform Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals
Usually anti-Forte, but these are light and super cheap. On sale right now for $40. They come with a half dozen extra pins and nuts, but more importantly, the "pins" are screws that can be found at an ACE hardware. And they're sharp little bastards.
This is coming from someone who absolutely beats on gear. Maybe 125lbs geard up, but with a knack for breaking spokes, chain guides, derailleurs, etc. With loads of pedal strike on super rocky techy trails and 2-4 ft jumps to flat, the worst that's happened is a couple of the pins have bent.
These are NOT indestructible. A light polycarbonate pedal will not last forever. But sometimes girls don't need pedals designed for 200lb guys.
And those Crampons are sweet looking, but far from cheap.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Stripes said:


> It's more of what feels right on your feet. I find that bigger pedals actually help me control the bike better because my feet have a better contact patch with the bike.


+1 to the bigger platform. My faves so far are the Crampon Ultimates and the Point One Podiums (which are no longer made, and my BF repossessed the pair he'd loaned me.)

My tip for the Crampons: replace the pins with something shorter. I think they come with 6mm - I bent or lost _at least_ one pin on every ride. (There was one tragic incident where I started the ride with a full complement of pins and ended it with less than half.) (Pedal Strike Queen, I am.) I had much better results with 4mm. You can get them at your local hardware store.

gabrielle


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

My daughter has size 8 feet and uses some J&L pedals. They work well as they are not too wide but provide plenty of support and grip at a respectable weight. Pins and bearings are replaceable. You really don't want a pedal any wider than the sole of your shoe to avoid clipping a pedal through corners or on rocks.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 16, 2009)

jewels said:


> I just ordered a set of wellgo pedals off ebay. I've had the Mg-1 magnesium ones for a long time and have been happy with them. Although the MG1 weren't too small, I wanted to try a slightly bigger size and thinner profile. This is what I ordered. Can't go wrong for $40


Let me know how you like the FG-1's... I have been riding MG-1's for years and I love them (even with my tiny size 37 feet!). They are super durable, super light, and relatively cheap. But if the FG-1's are a little lighter and give a bit more control, I would be willing to try them. (But only if they come in green!)


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Sure will Sunyata. I got the mg3 also, which were lighter than the mg1 a month ago. They are a hair smaller than the originals and shy a pin,with only 6 rather than 8 pins. They are light at 300 grams but just a tiny bit small, I wear size 7. Hubby has diety and they seems big but I'd try them, but didn't want to spend 100 bucks. i had good luck with the mg1 that I figured I'd stay the same style.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Just an update on the wellgo FG-1 pedals, for sunyata and anyone else. Sorry to revive and old post. They are ok...not perfect for me. My main gripe is the pins are not the standard set screw type pins like on my old mag-1. They are kinda smoothish and larger. I think they would be fine with big sticky five-10 Karver type of soles, which I don't have (yet). So I replaced them with regular set screws (got em on ebay, bag of stainless steel...ace hardware want almost a buck for each pin) I had to use locktite on each new pins because they could just screw all the way ....no back to stop the screw, so kinda rigged up. Have been fine for 2 months and haven't backed out. Anyhow, if you like the new type of pins they come with, they are fine pedals as far as size, weight, price etc.

BTW, ..The five ten website has closeout prices on shoes. I just order me and a hubby each a pair.($39 and $59 a pair for womens karvers.) Hope i got the correct size. I wear 7's and ordered 1/2 size up because of what others have said.


----------

